# Pet Poisoning in Sharm El Sheikh and Dahab



## Docmaurice (Dec 7, 2009)

Sadly, the Municipal Authoritities and Hotel And Resort Management in Sharm and Dahab still use the indiscriminate, cruel and inhumane practice of randomly spreading rat poison and Strychnine to kill rodents and stray dogs and cats. Many of our household pets in these two towns have fallen victim to this poisoning.

My beautiful, loyal, intelligent and affectionate border collie, Sean, who has been my companion for 6 years since he was a puppy, fell victim to this poisoning and died a very unpleasant death at the beginning of this week.

I have started an online petition, as, coincidentally, at the same time, has a pet lover from Dahab. We intend to present these to the Governor of South Sinai and the town authorities to try and get this practice banned. The more people who sign, the more likely we are to receive a positive response.

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated."
- Mahatma Gandhi

If you share these values PLEASE sign-AND ask your friends to sign, the two online petitions below:

Prevent the Poisoning of Pets in Sharm El Sheikh Petition

NO MORE POISONING IN DAHAB! - Petitions24.com


I would be grateful if the forum moderator would exceptionally please allow these site addresses to remain published in this message.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Doc,

Nice to see you but sorry for the circumstances.
I will indeed sign.

Maiden


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Done, AND posted on Facebook. The very best of luck on this one......:clap2:


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

Done


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a mouse I could just not catch so I used a glue trap as I can't find any other traps.

Don't know if that is more cruel or not, I tried to release the poor thing after and wash the glue off no such luck he is gone now however albeit covered in sand and stuff 

I would never put down poison but if someone can tell me where to get humane traps in Sharm to set them loose would be obliged


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I had a mouse I could just not catch so I used a glue trap as I can't find any other traps.
> 
> Don't know if that is more cruel or not, I tried to release the poor thing after and wash the glue off no such luck he is gone now however albeit covered in sand and stuff
> 
> I would never put down poison but if someone can tell me where to get humane traps in Sharm to set them loose would be obliged




Alpha market or get a cat.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Horus said:


> I had a mouse I could just not catch so I used a glue trap as I can't find any other traps.
> 
> Don't know if that is more cruel or not, I tried to release the poor thing after and wash the glue off no such luck he is gone now however albeit covered in sand and stuff
> 
> I would never put down poison but if someone can tell me where to get humane traps in Sharm to set them loose would be obliged


are you sure it was a mouse and not something bigger?

You need one of these:
Trapper T-Rex Rat Trap

There are smaller type for mice but i would check it was only a mouse....

a lot more humane than poison as in 90% of all cases is an instant kill.

you might still have to use posion if you have a full infestation but you have to be careful which one you use and where you put it. ideally you should find the hole where they nest and throw it there and covering it with a slate or something so other animals cannot see it.

Some of these ******s have become poison resistant, i would guess this could be the case here as these egyptians probably use all sorts to poison them.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> are you sure it was a mouse and not something bigger?
> 
> You need one of these:
> Trapper T-Rex Rat Trap
> ...


yes i was thinking it was maybe a baby rat because now is the time for them and they come through the hole for the washing machine hose as there small enogh
any hardware store sells the cages to trap them then its up to you wether you kill them or let them go.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't kill them, I am well and truly over my love of cats though, I can't poison anything

Anyone who poisons cats or dogs is truly twisted


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

I am afraid Rat season is returning with everything else, cockroaches will be here soon, spotted some babies already and the dreaded ants are also here. Horus, for the cockroaches, you need to buy plenty of Raid spray, the one with the Nozzle and spray any gap you can see, under windows/doors/cracks, but please make sure you leave the house with all the windows/doors closed. The rats, I will not poison/or glue these little ******s, I don't believe in poisoning anything (only cockroaches) as I really hate these things. Each year the rats renew their nest above my shutters and each year I destroy it, we even cemented the hole over the nest and they actually ate through the cement. I have learnt to live with them and now I have a dog that will hopefully keep them away.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Better make sure there's no mice or rats in your pad before your Missus gets over to you Horus.

Or she will be on the next flight back... Oh! maybe that's why you want them alive....


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Better make sure there's no mice or rats in your pad before your Missus gets over to you Horus.
> 
> Or she will be on the next flight back... Oh! maybe that's why you want them alive....


it depends on who the (love) rat is i guess....

only joking Horus


----------



## Docmaurice (Dec 7, 2009)

*petition please!*

Hi Guys,

Amusing conversations BUT could I, pretty please, remind you of the origin of this thread and ask you to sign the petitions by clicking on them at the bottom of my initial posting.

Have a great rat free day everyone-BUT with NO poison!


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

Very sad news about your dog, I too would be be devistated if it was my dog, I signed your petition a while ago. This must be stopped NOW, killing innocent animals.


----------

